# BOB LOBLAH JUST WANTS TO TELL ALL YOU THAI PEOPLE.... with Bob Loblah



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxBob Loblah (Mar 9, 2010)

09Mar10Bob Loblah just wants to tell ALL you Thai people that you have a beautiful country and wonderful people.** Please 'God, do NOT allow the outside world to interfer with your culture and most of all STAY TRUE TO YOURSELVES.Yes:* Bob Loblah lives amongst you and knows full well what you are ALL aboutSincerely......with Bob Loblah


----------



## Guest (Mar 10, 2010)

Bob Loblah does, does Bob Loblah? Is this an attempt to see how many times you can mention your own name in a single post?

It would help if you expressed yourself normally, using personal pronouns where required.

You do not need to write the date at the start of a post. It appears automatically.

Blatant self-promotion is not acceptable. Any more of this will result in further sanctions.


----------

